# IBC members here?



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

IBC congress any good? Any worthy benefits? I tried to look at their website but doesn't seem to be as informative as I'd like. 

Any members here?


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

I thought it was well worth the 20bucks I paid. I think you will realize the benefits more if you are a breeder and/or want to start entering in the shows. For betta owner newbies like myself, I find the information they have as far as the standards go very informative and the newsletter - The Flare, is a nice and fun read. 

The only thing I am not really into is the lack of a proper forum like this site... Communications among members are via the IBC yahoogroups... Though I'm sure the more active communicators probably have a Facebook group going on or something similar... I had no inclination to delve deeper in this since I love coming to this site to socialize..

If you have something more specific you want to know about, just ask away and if I can't answer, the more experienced members can. Overall, no regrets in joining!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

It was worth the 20 bucks to me, they have a lot of interesting information on their site that isnt available to non-members
But if you dont plan on breeding/showing...then I'd just join their facebook group and learn what you can that way...


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I tend to purchase a lot of food from their store for both adults, juvies and fry - and met some wonderful members via FB groups. Personally, it was worth the $20.. and for a year long subscription for that price, it's not bad.

The prices at the store may be a bit high on some things, but it's great quality and you get it really quickly - Cecilia is becoming one of my favorite people because of how quickly she gets the items to me and sometimes an added bonus of food and such which makes my bettas happy lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm an IBC member and I agree with everyone else about all the info they have available. I have met a lot of nice people through the IBC and I have taken culls from two different breeders.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

It's well worth joining and the benefits of what you want to learn is right in front of you with [BetterBettas] group without any arguments of what's best cause everyone is at the same page, IBC will also give you lots of information on standards on creating your dream line with motivation.


----------

